# Back In The Vostok Gang



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Having moved on the three Vostoks I owned, I've started again with this old one from the Ukrain and change from Â£20









Not sure about the dial but it's got a proper bezel 

The thing that put me off my previous watches was the bezels. If the dial's not to clever I can at least transplant the bezel on to another watch









sellers pic


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That's a nice dial Mike. If you don't want it, I'll have it  .

I thought everyone had at least one Vostok














.


----------



## martback (Dec 20, 2005)

Got this one in the mail yesterday. Even better than expected.

/ mart


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Decided to give this one an airing. It's new, but I do like the 1950's American styling


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I thought everyone had at least one Vostok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll revise that







. I thought everybody had at least twenty Vostoks ( especially Mac who has twenty of everything  )







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I thought everyone had at least one Vostok
> ...


Well not *everything*


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mike

that's a really nice watch, i hate watches that have pictures on the dial although i have two vostok divers-both with pics on the dial







(rarely wear them), yours is how they should look- well done

regards,john.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Having moved on the three Vostoks I owned, I've started again with this old one from the Ukrain and change from Â£20
> 
> 
> 
> ...





martback said:


> Got this one in the mail yesterday. Even better than expected.
> 
> / mart


Two very nice Vostok`s, I particularly like your one Mart, very cool


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll second that comment!

The first dial is nice and restrained, which is usually hard to say about Russian watches! The second is very classy. Nice ones guys!


----------

